# Unknown API Funktion 131125



## DA-Beginner (10. Oktober 2009)

Servus

Habe seit kurzem folgendes Problem.
Nach 30 sek. bis 2 min. auf einem Server (Forgotten Hope 2 für BF2) Kommt der Kick mit der Meldung: Unknown Windows API funktion 131125. 

Hab im Netz nix funktionierendes dazu gefunden. 

BF2 neu installiert hab ich schon.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand von Euch einen guten Tip geben.

mfg


----------



## drachenorden (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, scheint ein Problem mit Punkbuster zu sein - alle Update gezogen?
- ansonsten mal die laufenden Hintergrundprogramme überprüfen und ggf. einzeln abschalten (je nachdem, was grundsätzlich benötigt wird ...).

Ansonsten PB abschalten und mal so probieren


----------



## DA-Beginner (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte ein Problem mit meinen NEC Brenner und da hab ich ein Firmwareupdate gemacht. Seit dem glaube ich funzt es nicht mehr. Kann das die Ursache sein?


----------



## drachenorden (11. Oktober 2009)

*ggg* Also, Hellseherei ist absolut nicht mein Fachgebiet - es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt; nach der beschriebenen Fehlermeldung zu urteilen, müßte es mit PB zu tun haben.

Gruß.

P.S.: Naja, Hauptsache, es geht


----------



## DA-Beginner (11. Oktober 2009)

Also Vanilla BF 2 konnte ich etwas länger zokken bevor es mich kickt. Ich verstehs nicht. Ich will nicht schin wieder OS neu installieren.
Kack Punk Buster


----------



## DA-Beginner (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mit Autoruns mal geschaut aber mir ist kein Programm aufgefallen welches stören könnte. Ich hab ja auch nur den Brennertreiber neu raufgetan.
Ich habe auch versucht eine Liste aller API Funktionen (mit Nummern) zu finden. leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Langamer92 (13. Oktober 2009)

gehts bei dir jetzt?
habe das gleiche Problem bei Call of Duty 4 und 5... werde genauso wie du nach 20s oder so von Punkbuster gekickt mit der Meldung : Unknown Windows API funktion 131125.

habe auch Windows 7...


----------



## DA-Beginner (13. Oktober 2009)

Nein funktioniert nicht. Ich verwende aber XP.


----------



## Langamer92 (18. Oktober 2009)

also bei mir gehts wieder  man musste die Dienste iwie einzeln zuweisen zum WIn-acc bei mir


----------



## DA-Beginner (18. Oktober 2009)

was hattest du genau gemacht?


----------



## DA-Beginner (19. Oktober 2009)

Was hattest Du (Langamer) genau gemacht??


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2009)

habs btw atm auch bei bf 2142 -.- scheiss punkbuster. nur probleme mit dem dreck un bringen tuts au nix. bei bf2 hatt ichs auch, nachdem ich geupdatet hatte. da half noch nen neustart. bei bf2142 half aber au das nix. auch bei mir unter xp. also nix mit win7 :/


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2009)

bah, eben wars wieder schlimm. rechner neu gebootet - kein erfolg, PnkBstrA und B.exe gekillt und neu gestartet, dann gings wieder, zumindest was das fehlschlagende handshaking betraf.

kanns sein, das diese api meldung kommt, wenn aufm server ne andere (ältere) pb version läuft, wie man selber nutzt? wobei - auch käse. einma geht nen server un dann streiken alle am selben problem. drecks punkbuster, ich mags einfach ned :/


----------



## Eiche (22. Oktober 2009)

1. PUNKBUSTER updaten  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/18948-punk-buster-updater.html
2. kein STEAM mit PUNKBUSTER


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2009)

punkbuster IST up to date - sonst käm ich ned auf die vermutung, das die server pb's zu alt sein könnten ^^ un bei bf gibts nich sonen steam mist


----------



## Eiche (22. Oktober 2009)

schade dann kann nix machen ausser server wechseln
hatte das falsch verstanden


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2009)

hmm joa. hab eben nochma gegoogelt und kam ua auf das hier: Blog Entry, gameSlave

demnach ist airfoil schuld! super, endlich weis ich worans liegt! wtf is airfoil? ich hab jetz ma winamp agent ausgemacht, das streamt ja auch musik, bzw kann radio streams zum bsp empfangen - vllt isses ja das. aber airfoil hab ich nich (es sei denn, es is nen virus der unbemerkt aufs system kam, was ich nich hoffe/glaube ^^). so eine grütze hier. aber zumindest scheints nich an pb direkt zu liegen, sondern nur an ner überlagerung/inkompatibilität von pb mit... irgendwas. wenns immernoch ned geht, mach ich ff nebenher au noch aus und wenns dann geht, sag ich bescheid. bei misserfolg auch *g*

edit: wollt ja noch bescheid geben: also mit deaktiviertem winamp agent gings, aber obs nun die lösung war... immerhin gings ja auch schon mit aktivem. vllt hat der pb server au nur ab un an seine tage (stunden?^^). jedenfalls extrem nervtötend :/


----------



## DA-Beginner (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja das mit Airfoil hatte ich auch gesehen. Habe das Ding aber nie installiert gehabt. PB Geupdatet habe ich ca. 10 x.
Es funzt immer noch net.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2009)

sachtma, hat irgendwer von euch skype? meine freundin labert grad ma wieder lustig mit leuten und plötzlich geht ma wieder garnix. hat pb son ego, dass alles andere was irgendwie das netz nutzen will es zum abrauchen bringt oder was? also am winamp agent lags ned, denn auch wo das aus war gings ned. im moment kann ich ma wieder weder bf2 noch bf2142 spielen. ich glaub ich verklag die mal auf schadensersatz für meine 16 euro die ich durch den verein nich nutzen kann xD


----------



## DA-Beginner (25. Oktober 2009)

Funktioniert bei mir immer noch nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Oktober 2009)

jetz wo mein win7 einigermaßen läuft, hab ich dort mal 2142 installiert un pb NICHT geupdatet - läuft ohne irgendein problem oO


----------



## DA-Beginner (26. Oktober 2009)

Servus

Ich denke ich habs.

BF 2 deinstalliert, manuell alles was mit BF 2 zu tun hatte aus der Registry gelöscht, und alles neu installiert. Bis jetzt noch kein Kick.


----------



## DA-Beginner (30. Oktober 2009)

Zu früh gefreut das problem ist wieder da. Ich hab keine idee mehr woran es liegen könnte. Es hat letzte woche schon funktioniert und jetzt das wieder.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...sterproblem-unter-win7-64bit.html#post1231570

da hat potzblitz (atm nur eine seite) nen tool vorgestellt das vllt helfen könnt. hatte bf2 auch mal neuinstalled und es lief ganz gut, aber letztens kam wieder nen fehler. also definitiv keine lösung, aber eine besserung allemal. wenn man pb ned updated, läufts gefühlt um längen besser.

ich habs atm noch ned probiert, da der saich erst einma wieder auftrat. aber vllt hilfts dir ja. kannst ja dann nochma nen feedback geben *g* oder für alle, die anglizismen nich mögen: eine rückmeldung


----------



## DA-Beginner (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tipp probier ich gerade. Ich hoffe es funktioniert mit XP 32Bit auch.


----------



## DA-Beginner (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte wirklich große Hoffnung aber war ein satz mit X.
Beim PB Test keine Probleme, Trotzdem Kick wegen unknown win API ...

Naja vielleicht solls einfach nicht sein.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2009)

grrrr, so ein schmodder :/


----------



## DA-Beginner (8. November 2009)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung was diese API Function 131125 überhaupt ist???


----------



## waschbaer69 (15. November 2009)

moin, moin!
hatte das gleiche prob. bei COD4, habe dann meinen SpywareDoctor ausgeschaltet......und dann funzte es wieder.
Hatte bloß vorher mal gehört, das ne software von PC Tools Punkbuster stört, war aber nicht SD, aber bei mir störte dieser.
einfach mal die Sicherheitsprogramme nacheinander abschalten, und schauen obs klappt.
Übrigens, nur den Guard bei SD deaktivieren reicht nicht, prog. muß abgeschaltet und PC neu gestartet werden.


----------

